# Probleme mit Canvas!



## Stephan191 (14. Mrz 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe an ein Panel meiner GUI eine Canvas angehangen um dort eine 3D Szene darzustellen und damit zu "handeln" (Rotieren, Zoomen, Verschieben...). Klappt auch alles soweit ganz gut. Wenn nun allerdings das Menü von der Menubar geöffnet wird und dieses in das Panel hineinragt, kann ich nicht auf das Menu zugreifen da es von dem Panel mit der Canvas überlagert wird. Hab schon die Listener des Panels entfernt in dem Moment wenn das Menu geöffnet wird, allerdings ohne Erfolg. Wie bekomme ich das Menü in den Vordergrund, so das man darauf zugreifen kann?
Das Problem besteht auch dann wenn eine andere Komponente über dem Panel dargestellt werden soll.
Im voraus schon mal danke!!!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Beni (14. Mrz 2005)

Du mischelst AWT und Swing.
Wenn es irgendwie möglich ist, tausche das Canvas gegen eine JComponent um.
Ansonsten gibt es in der FAQ noch was dazu.


----------



## Oxygenic (14. Apr 2005)

Falsche Antwort weil nicht möglich. Aber Java bietet die Möglichkeit, Menüs / Popupmenüs ein Heavyweight-Verhalten zu verpassen. Details dazu: siehe Java-API oder http://forum.javacore.de


----------

